# Simplicity 3310H Transmission Fill?



## boilermanc (May 18, 2014)

Hi all, hope everyone is taking care of themselves and their families out there. 

Got some good weather in the ATL area now so time to get the 3310 fired up. It needs transmission fluid but for the life of me cannot figure out where to check and fill. I have the manual that I downloaded from the Simplicity site but the pictures are hard to see. The directions say to check the fluid at the "plug in the reservoir." Must be at the bottom of the threads. To add fluid, "remove the capscrew and cover from the top of the reservoir". 

Just not sure what they are pointing to in the pictures so I added a couple to see if they help out. I have two pictures with colored arrows. Hopefully someone can tell be me by color what is what. 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/X3s4mn62rN2D4JRD6 (photo one)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/un8PT26FUzSuoe3b6 (photo two)

One question for sure is, what are the big bolt thingies in the on picture that sit on top? 

Also, the manual says to use SAE 90 wt. transmission oil for the AXEL housing (I know where that is). Assuming that means 90 wt. gear oil? Just checking. 

Thanks!


----------

